# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Restoranti i shqiptarit në Danimarkë, më i miri në botë

## kthetrat

Restoranti i shqiptarit në Danimarkë, më i miri në botë
Diaspora-Box

2010-04-27 - 19:24:20

Restoranti i shqiptarit në Danimarkë, më i miri në botë


Në listën e përvitshme të revistës së specializuar britanike të restoranteve si restoranti më i mirë në botë

është shpallur Noma, pronar i të cilit është një shqiptar nga Maqedonia.
Vendi i parë, pas mbretërimit katërvjeçar të restorantit spanjoll El Bulli i takoi restorantit danez Noma. Pronari i restorantit dhe kryekuzhinieri është Rene Rexhepi, me baba shqiptar nga Maqedonia, ndërsa nënën daneze, i cili shërben kryesisht specialitete nordike.


Rexhepi (32 vjeçar), shkruan të martën gazeta britanike The Guardian është një kuzhinier i talentuar i cili bën mrekulli me bimët e egra dhe lulet, si dhe produktet e freskëta të detit.
Ndër dhjetë restorantet më të mirë, katër gjenden në Spanjë, tri në SHBA, si dhe nga një në Britani dhe Itali. /Telegrafi/AMC

----------


## Nete

Nuk e solle nje foto pra .

----------


## gerrard73

http://www.dissapore.com/wp-content/...animarca-1.jpg
Stafi i restorantit eshte prezentuar ne konkurs me nje bluze ku ishte shtamposur fetyra e zotit Ali, lavapiates i restorantit, qe per mungese vize nuk ka mundur te dale jashte Danimarkes per te marre pjese ne cermonine e dekorimit.



http://www.dissapore.com/wp-content/...MA_420036m.jpg

----------


## the admiral

http://www.noma.dk/

----------


## kthetrat

Guzhinieri Rene Rexhepi shpjegon shkakun e suksesit



Shefi i kuzhinës Rene Rexhepi pëlqen produkte natyrore
Barishtet dhe lulet e egra duket se tashmë kane dalë në plan të parë dhe kjo ngaqë një restorant, Noma në Kopenhagë, është i specializuar në këtë drejtim duke marrë vendin e parë si restoranti më i mirë në botë.
Ai ia kaloi edhe restorantit spanjoll El Bulli. Midis specialiteteve të Nomas janë eskallopë të tharë apo dhe lule shtogu.

Dhe pas gjithë kësaj është shefi i kuzhinës, Rene Rexhepi i cili e mori çmimin në Londër. BBC bisedoi me të dhe e pyeti për konceptin pas restorantit të tij.

Rexhepi: Esenca e asaj që ne përpiqemi të bëjmë është se duam t'i japim klientëve një sens vendi dhe kohe. Në cilin vend të botës jeni kur jeni duke ngrënë në një restorant dhe në cilën kohë të vitit jeni. Duket e lehtë të flasësh, por është shumë vështirë ta zbatosh këtë në një pjatë. Dhe për ta arritur këtë ne shohim se çfarë kemi si produkte natyrore. Për ne në rajonin tonë, jemi me fat që kemi një botë kaq të madhe natyrore të egër dhe të pasur saqë ushqimi me barishte apo produkte të marra nga natyra zë vend të madh në restorantin tonë dhe në pjatat tona.

BBC: Pra me fjalë të tjera është ushqim që ju dilni nga restoranti dhe e merrni në natyrë?

Rexhepi: Po ashtu është. Gjëja unike e Kopenhagës është se ti je vetëm 10 minuta larg me makinë një vendi ku mund të gjesh qiqra dhe lule shtogu. Dhe dhjetë minuta më pas ia shërben këtë klientëve.

BBC: Më duket se kjo paraqet sfida të shumta për ju sidomos këtë dimër që ishte shumë i ashpër?

Rexhepi: Po ky vit i ri ishte shumë i vështirë. Një nga më të vështirët që kam provuar si shef kuzhine në Kopenhagë. Fatmirësisht, një vit më parë ne kishim konservuar dhe ruajtur me kripë dhe si turshi më shumë produkte se zakonisht.

BBC: Nuk do të thotë kjo se po mashtroni?

Rexhepi: Jo, jo. Ky nuk është mashtrim. Kjo është pjesë e historisë psh për të marrë trëndafila bregdeti dhe t'i futësh ato në uthull, 100 kg çdo vit dhe si rezultat mund të kesh aromë trëndafili gjatë gjithë dimrit. Unë mendoj se është fantastike të përdorësh produkte të tilla.

BBC: A mos fakti se restoranti juaj ka dalë në vend të parë tani në botë tregon se njerëzit duan diçka tjetër nga restorantet më të mira në botë?

Rexhepi: Mendoj se restorantet korrespondojnë me shoqërinë. Ndoshta kjo është një nga arsyet se pse restoranti ynë konsiderohet të jetë një nga më të mirët në botë, të paktën për tani. Ndërsa bota po bëhet gjithmonë e më shumë eko maniake, ne duket se kemi një restorant që i përshtatet mjaft mirë kësaj gjëje.

BBC: Dhe naytrisht ju jetoni në një qytet që mbajti dhe samitin e madh për mjedisin?

Rexhepi: Natyrisht. Kur udhëtoja në vende të ndryshme, po lodhesha gjithmonë e më shumë me restorantet bashkëkohore. Nuk e kuptoja se ku ishe më në këtë botë. Nëse ishe në San Paolo apo në Londër ishte e njëjta muzikë, e njëjta atmosferë, të njëjtat karrike. Çdo gjë ishte e njëjtë.

----------


## Fiori

*Restoranti i shqiptarit Rene Rexhepi, më i miri në botë edhe këtë vit!*

Noma në Danimarkë është sërish restoranti më i mirë në botë. Vlerësimin pronarit shqiptar të tij, Rene Rexhepi, ia jep sërish revista britanike Restaurant, që shpallë 50 më të mirët e botës.

Ka qenë një vit i madhërishëm për Nomën dhe kryekuzhinieri i saj, Rene Rexhepi është bërë sinonim i gjeneratës së re të kuzhinës globale: një parahyrje për darkë interesante, ka thënë një zëdhënës i Restaurant Magazine, cituar ngaKoha Ditore .

Nuk dua të jem njeri i një suksesi të vetëm. Nuk është keq kështu, ka thënë Rexhepi pak ditë para se restoranti i tij të ri-konfirmohej për më të mirin në botë, transmeton Indeksonline.

Babai i Rexhepit është shqiptar nga Maqedonia, kurse nëna e tij është daneze.

----------


## shigjeta

Lista e plote e 50 restoranteve te cilesuar me te miret ne bote. 

Restoranti danez Noma në Kopenhagen është kurorëzuar si restoranti më i mirë në botë, për të dytin vit në radhë. Ai qëndron në krye të listës së restoranteve më të mirë të botës duke mundur rivalët e fortë të Spanjës, Italisë, Britanisë dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës.
Lista “San Pellegrino” me 50 restorantet më të mirë në botë publikohet nga revista britanike e Restoranteve Restaurant Magazine. Kjo listë u prodhua nga votimi i jurisë me më shumë se 800 shefa kuzhinash, gazetarë të fushës dhe ekspertë të ushqimeve.
Ata cilësuan restorantin danez  Noma si udhëheqësin e ri të kuzhinës globale. Lista pasohet nga  "El Celler de Can Roca"  në Spanjë që u rendit e dyta dhe "Mugaritz" po në spanjë,  më pas vijojnë "Osteria Francescana" në Itali, "Fat Duck" në Britani dhe "Aline" në shtetet e bashkuara. Listën e plotë të revistës dhe renditjen e 50 restoranteve më të mira të botës mund ta gjeni më poshtë.
50 restorantet më të mirë në botë sipas San Pelligrino:

1 Noma, Denmark

2 El Celler de Can Roca, Spain

3 Mugaritz, Spain

4 Osteria Francescana, Italy

5 The Fat Duck UK

6 Alinea USA

7 D.O.M Brazil

8 Arzak Spain

9 Le Chateaubriand France

10 Per Se USA

11 Daniel USA

12 Les Creations de Narisawa Japan

13 L'Astrance France

14 L'Atelier de Joël Robuchon France

15 Hof van Cleve Belgium

16 Pierre Gagnaire France

17 Oud Sluis Netherlands

18 Le Bernardin USA

19 L'Arpège France

20 Nihonryori RyuGin Japan

21 Vendôme Germany

22 Steirereck Austria

23 Schloss Schauenstein Switzerland

24 Eleven Madison Park USA

25 Aqua Germany

26 Quay Australia

27 Iggy's Singapore

28 Combal Zero Italy

29 Martín Berasategui Spain

30 Bras France

31 Biko Mexico

32 Le Calandre Italy

33 Cracco Italy

34 The Ledbury

35 Chez Dominique

36 Le Quartier Français South Africa

37 Amber China

38 Dal Pescatore Italy

39 Il Canto Italy

40 Momofuku Ssäm Bar USA

41 St John UK

42 Astrid Y Gastón Peru

43 Hibiscus UK

44 Maison Troisgros France

45 Alain Ducasse au Plaza Athénée France

46 De Librije Netherlands

47 Restaurant de l'Hotel de Ville Switzerland

48 Varvary Russia

49 Pujol Mexico

50 Asador Etxebarri Spain

_Ermal Ngjelina - Scan Tv
_

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sot ky restorant ka 100 mije prenotime dhe mendoni se ka vetem 12 tavolina, te cilave u sherbejne 30 kuzhiniere!

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## shigjeta

*Shqiptari Rene Rexhepi në ballinën e Time*

Prestigjiozja botërore, Time e ka politikën dhe të drejtat e njeriut në fokusin e saj. Ushqimet janë periferike dhe nëse në ballinën e saj ka zënë vend një kuzhinier, bëhet fjalë për një vërtetë të madh. Ai është shqiptari i famshëm nga Maqedonia, Rene Rexhepi, pronari i restoranit më të mirë në botë Noma në Danimarkë.
Ballina me rrëfimin për të gjendet në edicionet për Evropë, Azi dhe Paqësorin Jugor, por jo edhe në atë për SHBA. Gjithsesi storja nga Lisa Abend gjendet në brendësi të revistës. Rexhepi është i biri i një shqiptari nga Maqedonia dhe një nëne daneze. Restorani i tij në Kopenhagen ka fituar shumë cmime dhe ai vlerësohet si kuzhineri më i mirë në botë.

_Bota Sot_

----------


## teta

gjith kjo porosi 537 euro?
si cenka me i miri e bote ,me duket jo noj cmim astronomik

ne wesbaden vetem nje shishe ver ,kushtonte nje dreq...keta po nja 4 lloje i shpenzuan

----------


## Brari

si oj tet te duket lire  ty 500 euro nji cop buke..
uaa..
eh mer marshall tita marshall tita..

do shkoj nji her per kuriozitet ta shoh nga penxherja kte restaurantin..

a po vjen tet e ta nap ni sup me barishta tek ky noma.. nami u baft..lol

me pasulin qe gatuaj vet nuk ve kurgja tjeter..

suxhuk te mir spo gjej..

ky qe shesin ktej  si te kosoves.. jo suxhuk dardania jo suxhuk drenica apo suxhuk komandant graniti..etj.. spo dalin gja..

----------


## teta

po nuk po flas per mua si klient mor,,por po flas ne pergjithesi .
Kam rastis qe ne Roma te ham dy tepsi te vogla me makarona nja 6 veta dhe kushtoi diku 100 euro..po them si e paska namin,kam menduar se kan kosto shum me te larte ushqimet

ps.po munde ti hash ato si zhapin te vegjel te fillimi i videos qeras une  nje porci he he he

----------


## Brari

shih cbera un kur udhtova me kerr  nga skandinavia ne shqiperi..

diku ne nji qytet te vogel te slovenise se bukur.. shoh nje LIDL

parkoj kerrin pa pare e hyj ne LIDL.

shkoj te buket..
hajde buk sllovenskij hajde..
mora ca buke
shkoj te kosrat.. speciallnij fare..
mora  ca lloje..
shkoj te djatho sallamrat..
hajde slovenskij djath hajde.. le sallamrat.. fantastike..
mora dhe djathra e sallamra..
mora kafe e ca shishe vere dhe ca domate kastraveca e tjera gjera gjith prodhime sllovene.. e shkoj te kerri.. me prekolicen plot..
po cke bere mo.. me thane.. bashkudhtaret.. ti je hajvan ti je gomar.. ti keshtu ti ashtu..
ruajta gjak ngrohtesine e dheza ni cigare.. dhe u nisem..
kalojm ca qafa e kodrina ca pyje e lendina.. e diku ku ish dhe nji cesme me uj mali.. me pelqeu.. ndalova.. e shtrova ne bar nje qebe.. dhe.. kemi ngrene per mrekulli..

dhe keshtu me piknika e bera rrugen neper hervatskij and cernagorskij brega pllazha deta deri ne shkoder..

----------


## FREX

I Gjen Ne Google Nje Pjese Te Mire Te Tyre, Kurse Disa Nuk Kan As Nje Faqe Interneti Te Reklamojn Biznesin Apo Restorantin. Kam Shku Me Nje Kohet E Fundit Ne Kopenhagen Por Se Mbaj Mend Emrin, Gatuanin Shume Mir Dhe Me Shije

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kisha dale jashte teme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

> Restoranti i shqiptarit në Danimarkë, më i miri në botë
> Diaspora-Box
> 
> 2010-04-27 - 19:24:20
> 
> Restoranti i shqiptarit në Danimarkë, më i miri në botë
> 
> 
> Në listën e përvitshme të revistës së specializuar britanike të restoranteve si restoranti më i mirë në botë
> ...


Qe te thuash restoranti me i mire ne bote do te thote te besh krahasime,shkosh ne nje restorant, shkosh ne nje tjeter dhe krahasosh ushqimin.A ka qene gazetari ne Tajlande dhe pare gatimet ne restorante te klasit te pare,po ne Tokio,po ne los Angeles,po ne Nju Jork,po ne Paris??? Meqenese gruaja e tij nderhyka dhe ben kombinimet e perberesve te ushqimit dhe menuja me sa duket eshte Nordike,ushqim
tradicional atehere veshtire ta besosh qe na qenka restorant me i mire se sa nje restorant ne Paris,Nju Jork,Tajlande dhe Tokio.
Do ta besoja po te ishte ndonje restorant francez,ku shefi i guzhines ka mbaruar universitet guzhine dhe krijon art dhe shije eshte docent i kuzhines,apo ndonje restorant italian,ndonje restorant latin,ndonje restorant ne nju jork manhatan(jane 46 mije restorante).Shiko kanalin 25 te nju jorkut ti thuash gazetarit anglez per mrekullira te guzhines ne restorante te ndryshme ne NY ku gatimi eshte jo vetem nje art i sofistikuar qe te len me goje hapur por edhe shija e ushqimit fantastike.

----------


## Brari

ben.. cke..
po lere mo cun te jete me i miri ne bote shqiptari yne..
nuku po te kerkon ty ndonje harac..

...

brenda temes ishe oj kojshie..
mos ta fshije..

----------

